
Is it time to drop jQuery? - Ashuu
http://toddmotto.com/is-it-time-to-drop-jquery-essentials-to-learning-javascript-from-a-jquery-background/
======
michaelwww
Unless I cut off blood flow to my brain while napping, the author is not
understanding prototype methods. The code below has nothing to do with the
prototypal inheritance method as asserted in the Class manipulation
subsection:

$('div').addClass('myClass');

Also, this could be reframed as "Is it time to drop jQuery 1.x and move to
jQuery 2.x?" because if you still need jQuery 1.x, you're going to have a bad
time writing vanilla JS.

------
dossy
Uh, I'm sure modern jQuery will detect and use the capabilities the author
attributes to "HTML5 [...] and ECMAScript 5", continuing to insulate
developers from having to learn the (annoying) vagaries of differently
implemented versions of the specifications in the various browsers that need
to be supported.

------
lightblade
I don't think jQuery will get dropped. It's more likely more and more parts of
jQuery will be replaced by native components.

Also, remember jQuery is not the first css selector library. What made it
popular is not because of the selectors, but because of its large plugin
community.

------
donutdan4114
jQuery will stay around (or something similar to jQuery) for the very simple
reason of: it's quicker to write. jQuery will change with the times, just like
in 2.0 where old browsers aren't supported, jQuery might become just a simple
API to beautify `querySelectorAll('.fruit .banana')` to `$('.fruit .banana')`.
It accomplishes the same thing in a cleaner syntax.

Also the plugin system ensures that there is one system to work with. I pretty
much know how a jQ plugin is going to work before I even read the
documentation.

------
helipad
I'm not a Javascript developer - the main reason I got into using jQuery was
to not have to deal with cross-browser idiosyncrasies. Same reason I started
using CSS preprocessors.

~~~
hackerboos
So the answer to 'Should we drop jQuery?' is 'Not now'.

------
semiprivate
jQuery is a power tool not a crutch.

~~~
PommeDeTerre
jQuery is far closer to a "crutch" than it is a "power tool".

It may look like a "power tool" in the sense that it made certain awkward
things much easier to do, but that's only true if you don't look at the bigger
picture.

Taking a wider view, it becomes obvious that jQuery's usefulness arises mainly
because the DOM and client-side web development as a whole is so broken in so
many critical ways.

It indirectly offers what the browser developers should have directly offered
many, many years ago. So it's clearly more of a "crutch" to help web
developers hobble around the various browser-imposed limitations than it is a
"power tool".

As some effort is made toward clearing up these browser limitations, jQuery's
true nature as a "crutch" does become more obvious.

